
Show HN: Toneapi – optimize content for emotion. Instant access via Product Hunt - adoreboard
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/toneapi
======
adoreboard
Today Toneapi.com was listed on Product Hunt and you can register for instant
access via the PH page
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/toneapi](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/toneapi)

So far we have been working with agencies, brands and market researchers to
optimize &/or understand content at a more meaningful, emotional level -
beyond positive and negative sentiment.

We're interested to hear your thoughts...

Thanks

